# Orange Beach Alabama



## superfish (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm fixing to take a trip to Orange Beach, AL on a family vacation. I have never saltwater fished but I am a very experienced freshwater fisherman in all types of situations and species. I have a 12' and 10' surf rod and some 7' catfish rods I plan on taking.



Can anyone offer any advice at all on how I can fish from the shore? What species can I catch? How would I catch them? bait? tackle? I will be there the week of July 18th. 



Thanks so much - in advance.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

If you'll be surf fishing on the beach......you could likelydig some sandfleas and maybe catch some pompano.

Fresh shrimp always works with a huge variety of species.

Make sure you try fishing from the Perdido Pass area (under large bridge over the waterway).

Good luck


----------



## superfish (Jul 11, 2009)

Should one fish mostly at night?


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Try fishing out Ft Morgan way...you can take a left just before you enter the Ft and fish the beach/bar area, go into the Ft and fish around the point. With a good tide you can catch reds and specs with bass gear, fish for sharks, catch the occasional Jack Crevalle, etc. I like DOA shrimp, jigs tipped with shrimp, gold spoons, diamond jigs, etc. You will probably get into the ladyfish which are great fun. Perdido Pass is great for specks, spanish, flounder, etc and with the addition of all the new sand alongside the west jetty you can make an easy walk to the end of the jetty for mangrove snapper, flounder, etc. Live shrimp are great bait and frozen shrimp work well. You cab buy a sabiki rig(less than $2)from Moe's in front of Zeke's Marinaand catch bait in the pass as well...fun to drift a pinfish on your surf rod with the tide. Moe can give you great advice as well. Be sure to get you saltwater license online before you go...$16.50 I think, but it expires in Sept.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Nightime is good...just fish anyplace with lights over the water.


----------



## superfish (Jul 11, 2009)

I plan on taking the fry-daddy with me, along with a small grill. What species should I concentrate on for best eating? Are there one's I should avoid?



Also, being from out-of-state, what license(s) will I need?


----------



## gtchris19 (May 14, 2009)

Hey Super-

I've fished the beach in OB quite a bit over the years (before getting our boat.) LIVE shrimp make a big difference. Buy from Mo Fishin on front beach road in front of Zekes marina. (www.mofishin.biz) The owner, Mo, is a great guy and will help you with some local tips, etc.



To keep the shrimp alive, buy an aerator at the shop you get the shrimp from ($5-$10) and place them in a bucket with ziplock bags of ice to keep the water cool.



For rigging, a simple carolina rig like you would for bass works great. Sliding weight (based on waves/current what ever sizes will get the bait down) one or two orange beads, swivel and mono of fluro leader. I usually use a size 2 eagle claw circle hook.



As far as what you can catch, there's a lot out there. Whiting (Gulf/Southern Kingfish) are great to eat and fairly abundant. If you get lucky, the occasional Pompano or Flounder may show up for some great eating. I've caught a lot of redfish in the surf as well, but they are hit or miss at times. You'll probably encounter some juvenile Black Drum (easily mistaken for sheepshead) which aren't bad to eat either as long as they aren't too big.



Other species that are abundant and fun to catch (but not so much to eat!) are Catfish, Bluefish and Lady Fish (poor man's tarpon)



We always did best early in the morning and at dusk. Middle of the day gets pretty hot and the beach get's crowded. Once the sun goes down all we ever caught were baby saltwater catfish (small and terrible to eat).



If (I should say when) you catch a salt water cat, be careful with their fins. If they stick you, it'll hurt for a few days. So pliers, gloves, etc are a must!



You'll technically need a license from al.com/outdoors, but I've never been stopped on the beach. (Never fished the wall at the pass, but I guess they check there fairly often).


----------



## superfish (Jul 11, 2009)

That is great info. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have not been surf fishing in a while but now would be a good time. In Orange Beach there is a private pier on the gulf side for a condo. It's the only peir in that area (1/2 mile west of the the pass) so you can't miss it. I've talked to several people who have been catching big trout in large numbers in that area. Problem is, it croweded down there so go very early. 

Also, King Mackrels have been running the beaches in that area as well. Use any live bait fish you can find and cast it out as far as you can. Try using a big weight then using a balloon to float it. 

trout and flouder would be great in the frydaddy. Reds, Pompanos, and King Mackrell on the grill.


----------



## superfish (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I have 2 days left here....things aren't looking good. I did catch a lot of fish on a deep sea excursion...snapper, king mac, amber jack, and others...but.....



I still haven't been able to find anything from shore, like the specs, spanish macs, flounder, sharks, etc..... Anyone have any last minute tips, tricks, or secrets to put me on some fish??????



Please, oh please!:banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you can't find what you need elsewhere or just need some pointing in the right direction stop by and see me or send me a PM.

Chris 

Top Gun Tackle 251-981-3811

We're right next door to Winn-Dixie in O.B.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to the new Gulf State Pier. I have heard some good reports from the last couple of days. Get there early for the kings, and bring some flounder and spanish gear as well.


----------

